# What did you do today?



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I made this today......

My nest!

I am so busy... Name your accomplishments, maybe showing me a picture, and I will judge your busy- ness.

Thank you.

Sophie


----------



## Imbrium

We hads a three-some! We defys anyone to top dat, so we win!

Mommy kept interruptin' wif water spray stuff, it was SO rude! We fink she's jealous. She didn't put da pictures on da computer yet, tho, so's we can't show any.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Imbrium said:


> We hads a three-some! She didn't put da pictures on da computer yet, tho, so's we can't show any.



Please no! TMI!

My ears are folded and I'm blushing under my fur!


----------



## Imbrium

Dare was a LOT of humping, but we's all spayd and nootered so is not X-rated!!!

Normie humped Gazzles, Normie humped Nala, Gazzles humped Normie and Nala staged a jailbreak 'cause she finks humping is stoopid if da boy's fun parts don't work.


----------



## Imbrium

Oh, and we forgotted to mention dat dere was one time when we hads a hump-pile! Gazzle humping Normie humping Nala. Mommy didn't like dat at ALL and made us stop. After dat is when Nala escap'd and ran'd away.


----------



## lovelops

Imbrium said:


> Dare was a LOT of humping, but we's all spayd and nootered so is not X-rated!!!
> 
> Normie humped Gazzles, Normie humped Nala, Gazzles humped Normie and Nala staged a jailbreak 'cause she finks humping is stoopid if da boy's fun parts don't work.



Holy crap the porn that goes on in your house! Your a regular Larry Flint of the bunny world over there! And all we did was take the girls out in the backyard when it was about 46F for themn to run in the garden for about 30 minutes each! What a boring life we lead and I've started making sounds when Brooke tries to bite me.. man
I need to move to Houston! It's beats all the heck out of Washington DC!!!

Vanessa


----------



## Bville

That's a great nest Sophie! Too bad your thread got hijacked by the humping crew when you just wanted to show off your super nest!


----------



## Imbrium

*jealous*

We miss da outdoors! Mummy never lets us go dere, even tho she used to ALL the time when we was in da house in anofer place. She sais we's going back in a few monfs, but how do we kno she's not lying??? She's prob'ly lying 'bout da "untrussworfy grass" outside our 'partment - we fink it looks totally nommy.


----------



## Imbrium

Bville said:


> That's a great nest Sophie! Too bad your thread got hijacked by the humping crew when you just wanted to show off your super nest!



Yes, somebunny pik'd tha wrong day to show off ther nest! Having our first freesome trumps all! 

Is a pritty nest, tho, looks comfy-cosy!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Well maybe I'm not alone in my nest! I'm jus saying....but I wouldn't kiss and tell...

I am not allowed outside either

Thank you for your admirations of my nest. It was very challenging!


----------



## Apebull

Wow Sophie dats a nice nest. All I did today was loaf around and eat de blanket dat is covering de couch. I had no choice, my hooman won't give me fresh hay. I REFUSE to eat de short pieces day are gross and I was out of long hay. So it's her fault dat I eat de couch. But don't worry just before she went to sleep she brought me in a HUGE pile of fresh nice long hay. Her mommy was not happy dat she hadn't done it yet. Good for the big mommy to look out for me.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I love long hay! I eats it like spaghettini !
Don't feel bad about being such a loaf, I loooove bun loafing, it's a skill!


----------



## Apebull

Yes loafing is one of my favorate things to do. I also eat de long hay like spaghetti!!!


----------



## Imbrium

Humans fink loafing is lazy - dey don't 'precciate that iz an ART!! You has to WORK to know how to lof dat good!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Even more misunderstood by hoomins, the fur puddle! That's not so easy to make my flesh contort like that!


----------



## PolishRabbitmama

I's stole my hoomans pen and paper everytime she tried to do her work. And I peed on her blanket because it should be mine and she was in it and I couldn't boop her. And I jumped on her back and needled her. She didn't like my massage! Hmpf!


----------



## lovelops

Bville said:


> That's a great nest Sophie! Too bad your thread got hijacked by the humping crew when you just wanted to show off your super nest!



I had to laugh at the Humping crew.. I'm picturing those buns sitting around with baseball hats turned around backwards!!! And that is a great nest. My husband loved it. 

Vanessa


----------



## jemm

I Beens chillin wiv my woman


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

PolishRabbitmama said:


> I's stole my hoomans pen and paper everytime she tried to do her work. And I peed on her blanket because it should be mine and she was in it and I couldn't boop her. And I jumped on her back and needled her. She didn't like my massage! Hmpf!



You sound very busy! Under appreciative hoomins get needled and don't even say thank you! How rude!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

jemm said:


> I Beens chillin wiv my woman



Mmm bunsnuggling, I wish! I try to snuggle my kitteh sister but she always ignores me. Either that or I get thumps on my head

Except this time...she loved me


----------



## bunnyman666

Daddy and I didn't play kill the doo rag today  

I need to bite daddy to remind he that we have to play kill the doo rag.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

bunnyman666 said:


> Daddy and I didn't play kill the doo rag today
> 
> I need to bite daddy to remind he that we have to play kill the doo rag.



Tell hims that he doesn't need a doo rag if he was a bunny. We don't needs one to keep our hairs nice, we professional fur stylists. I never played kill the doo rag, sounds like fun!


----------



## bunnyman666

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Tell hims that he doesn't need a doo rag if he was a bunny. We don't needs one to keep our hairs nice, we professional fur stylists. I never played kill the doo rag, sounds like fun!



Daddy flips the doo rag up and I lunge, bark, grunt and attack it. The object of the game is to wrest control of the doo rag, lay on top of it, then let Daddy get it and flip it at me again. Sometimes when I am at rest and Daddy is going to flip it, my paw is at the ready.

Sometimes you have to bite or at least tag your human during the game. That makes it more fun!!!!


----------



## pani

Mama told me to spend today resting! I had a big scary surgery yesterday at a strange place, so she just said to rest and eat and be a good boy. But I didn't want to rest! I wanted to play! So mama put me in my pen, but she made it smaller than usual. I rattled the bars with my teeth, and then I used mama as a stepping stone to jump right over the xpen and onto the couch! After that she gave in and gave my normal play space back. I'm still a little sore so I'm not running around like usual, but it was good to get what I wanted.

~ Felix


----------



## Imbrium

Tell mommy you's sick from tha ansthezia and don't wants eat yer foods - iz super, duper seriuz and da only kure is a lots of bananers!!


----------



## pani

Bananers!! I have never tried a bananer! Mama gives me spinach and parsley, and sometimes papa gives me little purple grapes. I pretend I don't like the purple grapes but when nobody's looking I nom them up! Sometimes mama comes over and sees the half-eaten grape and I pretend it wasn't me!

What I do like is craisins! Mama likes to have them on top of her cereal, so normally when she's having breakfast she will sneak one to me. Gobble gobble gobble!

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666

Daddy and I share nanners a LOT!!!!

Looooooooove nanners!!!!!


----------



## pani

I'm gonna beg mama for naners next time she goes to the shops!! I hope she lets me try some!!

~ Felix


----------



## kisha.princess

When I get out of class I'll be making my first dig box!(suggestions welcome) also ordered Ollie a bed that hooks in, a litter box, and a new food dish. I made them some treat balls this morning


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

pani said:


> Mama told me to spend today resting! I had a big scary surgery yesterday at a strange place, so she just said to rest and eat and be a good boy. But I didn't want to rest! I wanted to play! So mama put me in my pen, but she made it smaller than usual. I rattled the bars with my teeth, and then I used mama as a stepping stone to jump right over the xpen and onto the couch! After that she gave in and gave my normal play space back. I'm still a little sore so I'm not running around like usual, but it was good to get what I wanted.
> 
> ~ Felix



Hoomins get scared when we rattle the bars because that means business. My hoomins been pretty good, I haven't rattled my bars yet....if I don't like my veggies though, I toss them around in reckless abandonment and make my hoomin pick them all up tee hee!


----------



## Apebull

Oh I got to rattle bars yesterday too. The big mommy did this vacuum thing with water in the living room yesterday. IT WAS SO LOUD! When she was done she put up the small fence to keep me out. She said I had to wait until it was dry. What ever, I wanted to make sure she didn't mess any spots so I rattled the bars. She just said knock it off and go lay down. Like she can tell me what do to huff! So last night while day were asleep I ate part of her shoes. That will teach her ha ha ha.


----------



## Imbrium

pani said:


> Bananers!! I have never tried a bananer!
> 
> What I do like is craisins! Mama likes to have them on top of her cereal, so normally when she's having breakfast she will sneak one to me. Gobble gobble gobble!
> 
> ~ Felix



Bananers is dah best fing EVER!!! Only fing we don' like 'bout dem is our mommy and daddy make fun ov us when we eat dem! *RUDE!!!* Mommy sez "Watching bunniez wif mouf fullz of bananer is da funniest thing ever!" Iz not our falts da nanner is gummy-stikky in our moufs.

Meanest was for our (Nala/Gaz) first birfday/gotcha day - mommy took a WHOLE bananer an' cut in haf and iced wif appal/wild booberry baby foods and gave us da entire fing on a plate! We was in heaben!!!

We was eatin' and eatin' dat bananer and den *whoosh*!! Mommy took it alls 'way from us wen we'd only eated like an inch of naner each! She tol' us we can'ts have all dat fruit, but "fought she'd let us enjoy dat 'llusion we coulds have tha whole nanna for a couple mins."

Dat wuz TEAZE and was SO SO MEAN!!! Wuz horrible birfday prezzie! We was super happy for like two minitz and den we was so sad we wannid to CRY!!

~~~~~

Also, if yer mommy buys reg'lar craizins, DO NOT EAT DOSE CRAZINS!!!

We kno iz hard cuz they's nummy, but dey's 'ferior - shez holding out on you! Day make pomme-somefing 'fuzed crazins which iz better and cherry-'fuzed crazins dat's so good they's like CRACK! We feend night and day for dem (whatever dat means), 'cording to our mommy.


----------



## pani

There are BETTER CRAISINS? I'm gonna tell mama to get them for me!!

~ Felix


----------



## Azerane

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Hoomins get scared when we rattle the bars because that means business. My hoomins been pretty good, I haven't rattled my bars yet....if I don't like my veggies though, I toss them around in reckless abandonment and make my hoomin pick them all up tee hee!



My favourite thing is to rattle bars. I _always_ get my mum's attention that way. I think she proud for how loud I can rattle thems.


----------



## pani

I jumped over the couch for the first time!! I landed on the clicky clacky thing in front of the screen, then fell onto the lap of a hooman. Then mama scooped me up and put me back. The hoomans didn't look too happy...

And I got to play with Clementine!

~ Felix


----------



## Imbrium

pani said:


> There are BETTER CRAISINS? I'm gonna tell mama to get them for me!!
> 
> ~ Felix



Reglar Craisins are lame! We fought tha pomme-granit 'fused ones were da **** but den mommy founded CHERRY 'fused ones and they make tha othir ones look like ***.

*Grumbil* Mommy just yelled at us fer swearin'. Not fairs, whar's she fink we learned 'em from?? If she gets ta swar, we shud get ta swar too!!

_[Nala, Gaz and Normie's mom here - they only got fussed at for swearing because I don't want them teaching OTHER peoples' bunnies bad words!]_


----------



## pani

I bit mama on the back before when I was playing with Clemmie! I hope she understands that I meant "please buy us cherry craisins"! Otherwise, maybe your hooman could tell her.

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666

Imbrium said:


> Reglar Craisins are lame! We fought tha pomme-granit 'fused ones were da **** but den mommy founded CHERRY 'fused ones and they make tha othir ones look like ***.
> 
> *Grumbil* Mommy just yelled at us fer swearin'. Not fairs, whar's she fink we learned 'em from?? If she gets ta swar, we shud get ta swar too!!
> 
> _[Nala, Gaz and Normie's mom here - they only got fussed at for swearing because I don't want them teaching OTHER peoples' bunnies bad words!]_




Daddy Dumpy swears all of the time. Lumpy and I would call it "Daddy getting religious, but it's stuff you wouldn't say in church".

On the subject of Craisins, Doo Doo needs to get me some. By the way- I only say b*tches when I want to get my fabulousness across. Example: I killed that doo rag b*tches!!!!


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> I jumped over the couch for the first time!! I landed on the clicky clacky thing in front of the screen, then fell onto the lap of a hooman. Then mama scooped me up and put me back. The hoomans didn't look too happy...
> 
> And I got to play with Clementine!
> 
> ~ Felix



Do you have any pictures of Clementine? I would love to see them?


Vanessa


----------



## Azerane

I left my furs all over the floor. It seems that my mama enjoys picking them up, so I'm just doing it for her.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Azerane said:


> I left my furs all over the floor. It seems that my mama enjoys picking them up, so I'm just doing it for her.



My furs are sticking to me right now so I can't leaves any behind....but wait until June..then my furs will fly!


----------



## pani

lovelops said:


> Do you have any pictures of Clementine? I would love to see them?
> 
> 
> Vanessa


Here's a picture of me and Felix!! Today we played, and groomed, and snuggled. He even taught me how to jump to the top of the couch!







~ Clementine


----------



## Apebull

Oh yes leaving fur is fun to do. It lets dem knew where de good spots to lay is.


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

I tried to tackle Daddy today whilst playing kill the doo rag.


----------



## Apebull

Yesterday I did a huge binkie right in front of de big hoomans. Den I ran super fast back and forth a couple of times like a mini bunny 500. I had to stop because de big mommy got her fone out to take a video. I will not let dem get video of me doing bunny 500.


----------



## Hkok

Erslev here 
There are that funny white cold stuff outside now it so fun to dig and jump in.


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

I was very lovey-dovey to daddy this morning. Hope I get a nanner!!!


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> Here's a picture of me and Felix!! Today we played, and groomed, and snuggled. He even taught me how to jump to the top of the couch!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> ~ Clementine



OH MY GOODNESS! HOW CUTE! I feel 100 times better seeing that picture of them both together! WOW... that is soo great... she is so adorable with Felix and he looks like he likes her!!! 

Awww....

Vanessa


----------



## pani

Yes, he gives me lots of groomings! Sometimes I groom him and he is definitely in charge, but he grooms me a lot. It is very nice. 

~ Clementine


----------



## Azerane

Today after my mama got back from a place she calls Work, she gots me some fresh hay. Then I sits in my tray and ate it all day, I have a very full feeling now.


----------



## selbert

We made a bunny city! Pah kitty city got nothing on us!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Apebull said:


> Yesterday I did a huge binkie right in front of de big hoomans. Den I ran super fast back and forth a couple of times like a mini bunny 500. I had to stop because de big mommy got her fone out to take a video. I will not let dem get video of me doing bunny 500.



I hates the fone! My hoomin always puts that bright light in my eyes and then I hears a clicky noise. She says my black furs can't be seen in the picture. This not my problem!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Hkok said:


> Erslev here
> There are that funny white cold stuff outside now it so fun to dig and jump in.



Brrrr, I shivers just now thinking about it! Tell your hoomin to make you an igloo!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

selbert said:


> We made a bunny city! Pah kitty city got nothing on us!!



Lemme see it! I hope you gets to be mayor of your city!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Azerane said:


> Today after my mama got back from a place she calls Work, she gots me some fresh hay. Then I sits in my tray and ate it all day, I have a very full feeling now.



I like it! I drank many slurps of water today then I bunny 500'd in my condo. The hoomin looked scared when I let out a BUUUUURRRP! Hoomins worry too much!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I been soooo busy reading and answering all of you. I'm sleepy. Good bye.


----------



## lovelops

pani said:


> Yes, he gives me lots of groomings! Sometimes I groom him and he is definitely in charge, but he grooms me a lot. It is very nice.
> 
> ~ Clementine



Aww Clemmy how cute!

Now Charlie be careful with those lops! Because of Lady trying to be
MacGyver and figuring out she could jump on top of her crate, get to the top of the baby gate, hop inside my bedroom and hide behind the door and have a running fit and hide under the bed I have three fractured/broken ribs! So be on guard! (I got the ribs broke trying to get her out from under the bed...)


Vanessa


----------



## Chrisdoc

My mommy has been really grumpy today...me and Snoobies is havin fun chasing and boxin, don't fink mommy likes it. She keeps shoutin like really loud and I dug up that plant all over the floor. It was such fun but she look really cross and shouted again. And I am pooping all over just to show Snobbies who's de boss.she's not happy with that eiver. I see her earlier cuddling Bandy and telling him what good boy he is...traitor. I jump up and see her later and give her a kiss and tell Snoobies to do it too and she give us nommy banana. She is such a pushover but we luvs her.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I did this today! 

I couldn't finish it cuz my hoomin growled at me! I shivers...she scary sometimes and nows I fraid I won't get carrots at snak time

I's just trying to be BUSY!


----------



## bunnyman666

Daddy was feeling like dog doo doo mentally, so I decided to look cute.


----------



## smurfs

My momma put me in this afternoon with this guinea pig she wants us to be fwends. Is it ok for me (being a boy) to live with a boy guinea pig?


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

smurfs said:


> My momma put me in this afternoon with this guinea pig she wants us to be fwends. Is it ok for me (being a boy) to live with a boy guinea pig?



I not know dis answer? I thinks you can't eats the same food and noms or else it makes you rumble in the tumble. Maybe play time only with you's piggy friend and you's keep your own howse.


----------



## Amethystkytten

I jumped into my water bowl and splashed my mommy while she cleaned my cage! Then I took the dust pan and pulled it around for a bit she wasn't too happy with her bath guess she didn't think it was as fun as I did!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Amethystkytten said:


> I jumped into my water bowl and splashed my mommy while she cleaned my cage! Then I took the dust pan and pulled it around for a bit she wasn't too happy with her bath guess she didn't think it was as fun as I did!



I hates the dust pan! It's pesky bristles takes all my hay away! I leaves my hay on the ground there for a reason!

Don't jumps in de water! Your hoomin might thinks you like getting wet...then you gets a BATH!!!! Nooooooooooo!


----------



## banditcuster

[Puff] I had to be locked in my cage all day. I am still not sure if I like the fact that I get locked in with this new human. I show her everyday that I don't nom those long things attached to everything... and I make it back home when I have to go... I even give her baths all the time cause I REALLY like her.... But it is always back in the cage.... 

I smell other bunnies on her too... not sure why, maybe they are who she says i going to be my friends... don't know if I like other bunnies in my space...

But while she was gone to day a black fuzzy thing came and slept in the sun all day... it wont let me get close but seems very attached to the human... wonder if that is another bunny. 

I get to run around now though... so I'm going to do that and get my laps and acrobats in before I get locked up again.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I hads the worst day today!!!

My hoomin trix me into the little box with wires. Then I's in there forever!! I feel my hoomin getting angry and she on the fone asking where is her TACKSEE. I tries to gets out and the hoomin gets mad and says stop biting things! Then she lifts me off the ground and I gets whisked away...I feels cold airs on my fur for some seconds then I'm in something she calls a TACKSEE. This TACKSEE takes me to the place with the bright lights. They poked my fur! They shoves this thing in my mouth and I bites it like crazy and they says "oh good, um hmm, very nice teeths". I was so scaird that I peed my fur 

Then they looks me in my eyes, looks me in my ears, looks me you know where!!! I hates it! I kicks the hoomin, I kicks out of the blankie, I kicks and she says I'm so feisty today. I just wants to go home.

Then she also snips at my hoofs...I hads this done before, why it keeps happening??

I gots to come home finally and I washed my furs. My meows came to see me and I feeled a bit better then. My hoomin says sowey to me many times. I guess it's ok.


----------



## whiskylollipop

You thinks that is wurst day!

Today our mummy hoomin asked da big man she calls Baby (we not likes this "Baby" fellow, he iz picks us up LOTS and then mummy hoomin snips our feets or stares at our bumbums) to makes a water baff and helps her washies my bumbums. She saids I needs it cuz I dirties my feets cuz am IMCOTTANENT. What that means??? Stoopid hoomins.

Da man "Baby" then puts my feets and bums half in a tub of warm waters! And he held me down weally strong even though I kicks an kicks an kicks an kicks! Unbewievable! And mummy hoomin's hands kept tickling my feets! An went where no hoomins hands should go....*blush*

Hmph. I can licks my own bumbums. Why mummy still baff me there. I know its got a bit icky lately, but I WUZ GETTING TO IT.

Now I am supa wet and it feels yucky. Merwin wuz laffing at me when I gots all mussed up in da towel. Jerk. At least I got waters all over mummy and Baby, and scwatched that Baby chawacter weal good! Maybe now they gets da message! Me not likes baffs!

-Rosebun


----------



## Callaway

My day was awful! The humans tricked me into a tiny dark box right after I ate my foods. Then they put my in a big big box that they sit in too. It is way to loud. I had to sit I. My litter box all day. I hate it. I can't eat or drink or even potty because I so scared. We do this a lot. 

When we finally got out of the box though, I was at my Grammy and Pappys house. I loves it here. I get a huge house (but it has a weird animal smell) and Grammy sits with me on the floor all day long and feeds me dried plums. So I guess it isn't that bad. 

But mommy says I won't have to make that "trip" anymore. Not sure what that means but she said I get to hang out with Grammy and Pappy till they get settled in. I don't know what that means. It only takes me like two seconds to settle. These humans complicate things a lot more than it needs to be. 




See? Settled!


----------



## bunnyman666

Daddy dumpy and I had the bestest day yesterday!!!! We played kill the doo rag, then daddy dumpy went to worky jerky. But then when daddy dumpy got home, he came to see me, turned on the hockey game and he got drunk!!!! I love it when Daddy Dumpy gets drunk, 'cos I ends up with more yummy treats. The only down side is that dumpy has a head ache the next day, but then he always tells me that I am a great hangover cure!!! 

I love my Dumpy!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

bunnyman666 said:


> Daddy dumpy and I had the bestest day yesterday!!!! We played kill the doo rag, then daddy dumpy went to worky jerky. But then when daddy dumpy got home, he came to see me, turned on the hockey game and he got drunk!!!! I love it when Daddy Dumpy gets drunk, 'cos I ends up with more yummy treats. The only down side is that dumpy has a head ache the next day, but then he always tells me that I am a great hangover cure!!!
> 
> I love my Dumpy!!!



Tee hee, drunk Dumpy! Does he sing to you? My hoomin drinks this things called Palm Bay and then she sings crazy songs to me that has my name in them and she laughs like a loonie!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

whiskylollipop said:


> You thinks that is wurst day!
> 
> Today our mummy hoomin asked da big man she calls Baby (we not likes this "Baby" fellow, he iz picks us up LOTS and then mummy hoomin snips our feets or stares at our bumbums) to makes a water baff and helps her washies my bumbums. She saids I needs it cuz I dirties my feets cuz am IMCOTTANENT. What that means??? Stoopid hoomins.
> 
> Da man "Baby" then puts my feets and bums half in a tub of warm waters! And he held me down weally strong even though I kicks an kicks an kicks an kicks! Unbewievable! And mummy hoomin's hands kept tickling my feets! An went where no hoomins hands should go....*blush*
> 
> Hmph. I can licks my own bumbums. Why mummy still baff me there. I know its got a bit icky lately, but I WUZ GETTING TO IT.
> 
> Now I am supa wet and it feels yucky. Merwin wuz laffing at me when I gots all mussed up in da towel. Jerk. At least I got waters all over mummy and Baby, and scwatched that Baby chawacter weal good! Maybe now they gets da message! Me not likes baffs!
> 
> -Rosebun



That's very bad
I never had my furs wet before, only my bib gets wet when I drinks water.


----------



## RosieTheRabbit

I'm still under the impression that EVERYTIME mummy gets off the lounge she's coming to get me. On the plus side.. I can fun FAST.


Sent from my iPhone using Rabbit Forum


----------



## Azerane

My mama was ignoring me and make some loud noises called singing? So I escaped to play in the lounge room when she wasn't looking. I chewed through the power cord for a lamp, it was tasty. I was playing on the couch when she found me.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Azerane said:


> My mama was ignoring me and make some loud noises called singing? So I escaped to play in the lounge room when she wasn't looking. I chewed through the power cord for a lamp, it was tasty. I was playing on the couch when she found me.



I loves playing on the couch! I loves biting it too and digging a burrow. I gets in trouble though. I also bit 3 buttons off the REEMOAT for the tv. I don't see a problem with this but my hoomin growled at me!


----------



## HototMama

i has babies this morning! mum says they are all fat and healthy! she sais i am a good mum!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

HototMama said:


> i has babies this morning! mum says they are all fat and healthy! she sais i am a good mum!



Whoa you been BUSY! Having babies is hard verk I think! Congratulations for you and your babies


----------



## Morning_Snow

smurfs said:


> My momma put me in this afternoon with this guinea pig she wants us to be fwends. Is it ok for me (being a boy) to live with a boy guinea pig?



Clover here- Wen momma gots me she had two of thosez guinea piggiez. They looked funnyz and so smallz! But they liked to play chase so I liked em! But momma alwayz putted down this small thing she cwallz an "iwgloo" so the piggiez could hide if they gotz bored of me. Like anybun or anypig could get bordez of me! Youz can't live togthr tho. We haz strong wittle feet that can kickz em and they can getz hurt. We alzo eat diffrent foodz that we can't share! (Although it looked so yummie!)


----------



## bunnyman666

Azerane said:


> My mama was ignoring me and make some loud noises called singing? So I escaped to play in the lounge room when she wasn't looking. I chewed through the power cord for a lamp, it was tasty. I was playing on the couch when she found me.



Daddy Dumpy sings as well. He sings all sorts of weird stuff. He had a record that sold 5,000 units, but it didn't make us rich. Mummers wasn't happy about no money. But it is mildly entertaining when he sings as long as he doesn't sing silly lyrics about me.

I am rambling again...:dutch


----------



## Morning_Snow

Clover here- I don't think I canz beat hazing babiez! But todai momma took a break from scool werk to let me play in her room! After exploring and doing sum "binkies" I meszed with Chestnut and she bit me through the barz of her hom! Shez a mean babie bun! Then wen I went bak to mah hom she loked me in and let Chestnut out! Chestnut peed on the "car-pet" and didn't get ani nanners or celery! hehe! 
Alzo, momma sayz she has to clean my bumbumz tonite. I dun kno wut she iz talking about! I am scarez!


----------



## pani

Azerane said:


> My mama was ignoring me and make some loud noises called singing? So I escaped to play in the lounge room when she wasn't looking. I chewed through the power cord for a lamp, it was tasty. I was playing on the couch when she found me.





bunnyman666 said:


> Daddy Dumpy sings as well. He sings all sorts of weird stuff. He had a record that sold 5,000 units, but it didn't make us rich. Mummers wasn't happy about no money. But it is mildly entertaining when he sings as long as he doesn't sing silly lyrics about me.
> 
> I am rambling again...:dutch


Mama sang to us tonight! I didn't like it, so I ran away.

Also, I accidentally peed out of my box! I jumped in to do my pee but Felix was there already, so I tried to smoosh in next to him, but I didn't know my bum was hanging out! It made a funny trickly noise! Mama sighed and had to clean it up with a paper towel! She is glad that I know where to go pee though, and she knows it was an accident. I know where to pee!

~ Clementine


----------



## pani

Ugh!! Today mama picked me up and had dad snip off my toenails!! I was growing them long for scratching!!!

~ Felix


----------



## Bville

Today mommy was getting ready to change my litter box and while she was picking up some stray hay off my floor I thought I'd help her clean up so I picked up my willow stick in my teeth and handed it to her. She was like, "Oh Smokey, you're helping clean up! You're so cute!!" Hey, I guess I am pretty cute!


----------



## kmaben

Shya here. I chewed up a boot lace so now one is alot shorter than the other. The human was not pleased and late to work. I feel accomplished and it's early yet.


----------



## Azerane

Today my mama let me out to play in the lounge room. It was about time too, I've deserved that for so long! Of course I had to check everything out since it had been so long, I jumped on all the couches, and checked behind the curtains and made sure the carpet still tasted the same. It did, but I only got to try a tiny piece before I was stopped. I tried to make a burrow in the couch but my mama stopped me from doing that too. So then I ran around her lots, but didn't let her close enough to pet me, hah! Eventually I got put back in the laundry though and my mama swept up all the crumbs that I'd spread all over from my hay cubes. I don't think it was fair, I was saving those for later.


----------



## Bville

I let Mama know that I love her. I was in my race track (double exercise pen in the grass) where I do the bunny 500. Daddy was watching me but when I saw Mama come over and heard her call my name, I went over to greet her and I let her give me lots of pets. Now she knows I love her a lot and that I know who my mama is! :hearts::hearts:

~Smokey


----------



## surf_storm

Today I included the big couch in the bunny 500 which made mummy cranky hehehe but I told her I would be up there if Bailey was aloud to come out and play.

~Shida


----------



## surf_storm

Sorry I meant to say I wouldn't be on the big couch if Bailey was aloud to play


----------



## blwinteler

We got butt baffs. Mama and da boy didn't clean our box soon enuff so we got poopy today and mama had to wash us. I (bugsy) was a good boy. I was a little mad after, but I forgives her and lets her give me Craisins. Groucho is still mad.


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Dumpy doesn't understand why I think it is fun to pull the loops from the carpet. We ain't played no kill the doo rag, so now I am doing Fun Schway in my apartment.

Geez I am bored...


----------



## surf_storm

Dumpy should get you a big plastic ball with a bell in it like I has 

~Shida


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

I did this today! I made my hairs stand on end!!! Hoomin calls me STAT ICKY! I'm not icky!!!!


----------



## whiskylollipop

Hehehe wow Sophie how did you doos that? Dats high fashion! Your hoomin obviously doesn't understands da fashions.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

whiskylollipop said:


> Hehehe wow Sophie how did you doos that? Dats high fashion! Your hoomin obviously doesn't understands da fashions.



It's hard verk! You has to find a nice flurfy blankie and crawls all over it, then shakes your mane around! After I tried really hard then my hairs does this neat trick!


----------



## bunnyman666

Wish my fur could do that!!!!


----------



## blwinteler

Mama calls us stat icky too. I haz a mane, but it dussent do that. Both of us sticks up da furs on are backs. Mama says is cute. How is icky cute? We dussent want to be icky. Just cute.


----------



## banditcuster

Puff: Mommy is mad at me... I think daddy is to. I got around the barrier while they were gone and the sitter had gone home...I was trying to tell Oreo and Daisy that I'm the boss....They are fine though... just getting more loving from mommy and daddy, and I have to have my cage in my half again along with a 'lid' to keep me on my side.... Mommy says the hutches are the first thing being built now... even though she really needs shelving units for something called "gerbils"


----------



## Pumpkin-spice

Today I got my nails trimmed and got a new water bottle to drink from . And I even got to run around out front for a few minutes&#128541;


~Pumpkin and Kylie


----------



## ChocoClover

Today we tested out our new hutches! Mommy made them for us. She was working on them with her brother for like three days. We tested them and they were GOOD. We liked to hop all around them. They have this nice den thing in them.


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here: Dumpy snuggled me, then he trimmed my toe and finger claws, then we snuggled some more. Then I gave Dumpy TONS of kisses, then he picked me up, snuggled me more, gave me a hug, and then I gave him even MORE kisses!!!!

I LOOOOOOOOOOVE Dumpy!!!!! <3


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

bunnyman666 said:


> Trix here: Dumpy snuggled me, then he trimmed my toe and finger claws, then we snuggled some more. Then I gave Dumpy TONS of kisses, then he picked me up, snuggled me more, gave me a hug, and then I gave him even MORE kisses!!!!
> 
> I LOOOOOOOOOOVE Dumpy!!!!! <3



You really love your Dumpy!! But when does Dumpy give YOU kisses? My hoomin kisses me and kisses me until I gets a new part in my fur!


----------



## bunnyman666

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> You really love your Dumpy!! But when does Dumpy give YOU kisses? My hoomin kisses me and kisses me until I gets a new part in my fur!



Dumpy gives me squeaky kisses and blows raspberries on my belly. He lifts me up high in the air and then gives me a hug!!!! He gives me tons of kisses, but his kisses are very noisy!!!! 

Sounds like you have a good human.


----------



## Aubrisita

I dug up da rug in all da corners of my pen. Momma was not happy, so she figured out a way to block 'em all. Den I gots mad....and dat not good. She cover my diggin' spots.....I chewded a hole in da wall. HA! Luna, 1 momma, 0.


----------



## pani

Heehee Luna! I digged up the blanket at the side of our condo but mama put it back. Mama, I fixed it! Don't put it back, it covers the cold tiles! It's too cold to lie on them... but I like to know they're there.

Today I gave mama some kisses (I was feeling super nice), got a lot of grooms from Felix, and ate my veggies on the couch and watched TV with mama. 

~ Clementine


----------



## Ana_The_Dreamer

Today I had to haves my flea treatment. Yucky! It's so wet and smells awful! I kicked at Mama and scratched her arms up. She said I was "naughteh". Hmph. I felt kinda bad afterwards.. so I gave Mama lots of kisses. She gave me lots of treats and cuddles in return. I guess being nice gets you treats... Imma have to try da "nice" thing more oftens!


----------



## Aubrisita

Today I figured out a way to move one of the carpet blockers. Tee hee hee. Mom said she was gonna get this thing called a summer job so she can buy some sort of new floor for my area? I say bring it on!!! She also was talkin about this thing called a brudder and that I might get one. What is that?


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

My mummers decided that I needed a brother. Dumpy was MY human!!!! 

Then this mouse with long, floppy ears came to live with us. Dumpy called him Killer, mummers called him Trigger, so Trigger stuck. Dumpy and mummers tried to get us to like each other and I was NOT going to have it. Dumpy sprayed water on us when I tried to beat up Trigger. 

Then Dumpy and mummers said we had to get into a car together. A car ride!!!!! I looooooove car rides!!!!!! Yay!!!! The faster Dumpy drove, the more fun I was having!!!! Trigger was a big wimp, shivering in the back seat. I nudged Dumpy's elbow and jumped into his lap!!!! Something called a speedo read 85 and we was having fun!!!! Then Dumpy slowed down. Trigger was balled up on one side, and I was having the time of my life!!!!

We settled it- Trigger was a wimp and I'm awesome. But I miss that big old lump. Lumpy and I just couldn't live in the same place,


----------



## pani

Hi everyone! Last night and the night before me and Felix was VERY busy - we found out that if we pull back the blanket on the top floor of our condo, there's CARDBOARD underneath!! So we spent aaaaall night chewing and tearing at it! Mama was NOT PLEASED when she woke up. She put it back and held it tight but we found it again the next night, ha, mama!! I hope we can pull it back again tonight. Mama says we'll learn when there's no top floor at all. I hope that don't mean what I think it means...

~ Clementine


----------



## Bville

Today we had to move into the basement cause it's 92 degrees out. Yikes, we were hot and bothered. Fred isn't sure about it so he's sitting in his litter box eating his hay (he's a stress eater), but Pepper and I just love it. We're hopping up on our boxes and having fun!

~Smokey


----------



## Azerane

I tried to eats a hole in mummy's shoe cause she was taking to long to get me my hay. I want it NOW, mum!!!

-Bandit


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

All of you are so BUSY! It's hard verk being a bun! Today my hoomin asks me if I has fleez? What's fleez? Is it's a snack? Then hoomin took my Meows to the new vets palace to get her furs inspected and her teeths inspected and her tummy inspected and all these other things inspected! My poor Meows! But when she came backs, she feels better and hoomin says she gots a spine judgment. Hoomin says my meows has no fleez. Then hoomin brushes me with dis baby toothy comb and looks really hard at my furs on the comb and says I am fine. Of coarse I fine! I'm SUPER!


----------



## seeyuan

Today my mummy was bulding a mini nest with weird looking sticks. I ran around her cuz I wanted to playyyyyy...but she kept bulding the nest -.- So, I being da genius I is, I crashed into her nest. HAHAHAHHAA. 


...but then mommy got mad and dumped me in my cage. :c


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

seeyuan said:


> Today my mummy was bulding a mini nest with weird looking sticks. I ran around her cuz I wanted to playyyyyy...but she kept bulding the nest -.- So, I being da genius I is, I crashed into her nest. HAHAHAHHAA.
> 
> 
> ...but then mommy got mad and dumped me in my cage. :c



Tells her YOU should build this nest! What does a silly hoomin know about nests anyways? Nothing!


----------



## Britany

My rabbit has one ear laying to the side which is causing him to b off balance how do u fix an ear on a bunny or will it heal on it's own over time I have raised rabbits my whole life and have never had a rabbits ear not stand up or move and cause their head to b all crocked how do I fix it. He don't seem to b in any pain tho


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix has been my best friend for the past eleven years. I can't bear to think of life without her; though I will have to, one day. She just listens to me with ZERO prejudice; yet her wisdom tells me what to do. She lets me just love on her and she gives me TONNES of kisses. She can't wait to see me at 4:30 a.m. She gives me kisses no matter how gooey and silly I am; she seems to think I am awesome. Any people who think that rabbits aren't capable of THAT kind of love need to witness me and my Trix!!!!!

Daddy loves you, little buddy!!!! Now go kill a few doo rags and grunt, bark, and growl to your heart's content, little sweet one!!!!!!!


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Britany said:


> My rabbit has one ear laying to the side which is causing him to b off balance how do u fix an ear on a bunny or will it heal on it's own over time I have raised rabbits my whole life and have never had a rabbits ear not stand up or move and cause their head to b all crocked how do I fix it. He don't seem to b in any pain tho



You should post this in the health and wellness section of the forum. I would be worried about head tilt, you should defintely take your bun to the vet.


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here-

Dumpy got really drunk and posted gooey, icky things, but he means well. I think I am going to out live Dumpy. What will I do without that silly old man? I love my old man Dumpy, even though he gets silly.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

bunnyman666 said:


> Trix here-
> 
> Dumpy got really drunk and posted gooey, icky things, but he means well. I think I am going to out live Dumpy. What will I do without that silly old man? I love my old man Dumpy, even though he gets silly.



Your Dumpy is a real party animal! Hee hee!


----------



## pani

Today mama gave us a funny looking thing - it was red, and not too big, with green leaves on top. Clemmie tasted some but I only sniffed it. New things can be scary. 

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666

Sophie's Humble Servant said:


> Your Dumpy is a real party animal! Hee hee!



Dumpy is a funny drunk. He sings all sorts of silly songs to me when he drinks too much. If I had opposable thumbs, I would draw silly things on his face when he passes out.


----------



## Azerane

pani said:


> Today mama gave us a funny looking thing - it was red, and not too big, with green leaves on top. Clemmie tasted some but I only sniffed it. New things can be scary.
> 
> ~ Felix



Those red things are are strawberries! I never had ones, but my mum told me abouts them and how delicious they are. I think you should try it Felix, I hope I get some one day soon, maybe I'll go poke her with my nose now to ask!

-Bandit


----------



## pani

I nibbled it a bit last night but I didn't really eat it proper... maybe I will tries some tonight, if mama gives us more. 

~ Felix


----------



## bunnyman666

Trix here- 

Strawbabies are yummy, but not like nanners!!!

Dumpy needs to get me nanners NOW!!!!!


----------



## surf_storm

I hasn't tried nanners da grwandma lady ates all da ones in da house a little whiles ago and mummy not buy me more! Buts she say that when she get back from a place called Mell-burnes she will gets me some so I can knows what they taste like! 
~Shida


----------



## blwinteler

Strawbabies are so good! Sumtimes mama makes us salad wif greens and strawbabies and karats. It is nummy.


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

pani said:


> Today mama gave us a funny looking thing - it was red, and not too big, with green leaves on top. Clemmie tasted some but I only sniffed it. New things can be scary.
> 
> ~ Felix



My hoomin gived me that before but I hates it! But my Meows loves to sniff the green leafy tops! She sniffs the green leafy tops and then she rubs her face on it and grips it with her front hoofsies and rolls on the ground with it and then tears it to pieces! My Meows is so fun! Hoomin made me some bananaz in a thing that sucks the water out and leaves the sweet banana chips! Nom nom!


----------



## Azerane

My mama was sweeping out my room and shifting things around, and I found a piece of tape on a box that she didn't knows was there. So I started to eats it and when my mama tried to take it from me I growled at her, twice! No, I _want_ to eat the tape! I surprised her so much that I managed to finish it all before she could takes it from me! Delicious!

-Bandit


----------



## Sophie's Humble Servant

Azerane said:


> My mama was sweeping out my room and shifting things around, and I found a piece of tape on a box that she didn't knows was there. So I started to eats it and when my mama tried to take it from me I growled at her, twice! No, I _want_ to eat the tape! I surprised her so much that I managed to finish it all before she could takes it from me! Delicious!
> 
> -Bandit



I eats that before too! My first chwistmas with my Meows and Hoomin, I nibbled the tapes off the pressies! But I didn't like when the tapes pulled at my face furs, ouchie that's a mean trick when you only has half long face furs!


----------

